# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Espículas de Ephydatia fluviatili

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo una parte (esqueleto) de una esponja de agua dulce, ya había observado varias veces este elemento pero como muchas veces tengo que tomarme mi tiempo o esperar el momento para poder descifrar los montones de objetos o partes que puedo ver, no penseis que lo que mas se ve son microorganismos nadando que no es así, la mayoría de las veces se ven partes de ellos como patas, capsulas y todo lo imaginable, en este caso son las espinas o espiculas de una especie de esponja(Ephydatia fluviatili) de agua dulce en forma de carrete de estructura silícea.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (25-nov-2016),HUESITO (24-nov-2016),Los terrines (24-nov-2016),willi (25-nov-2016)

----------

